# 1890 1850 from mobile



## vandriver (16 May 2016)

With these calls costing up to 50c a minute from mobiles and more and more companies not providing a geographic number to ring with your inclusive plan minutes,a Skype type company is offering free calls from their app to 1890 and 1850 numbers from Ireland and abroad.
Just search vomino in the play store or apple equivalent.


----------



## Keant1591 (16 May 2016)

There is a website called saynoto1890 gives you alternative numbers for all 1890 and 1850 numbers


----------



## vandriver (16 May 2016)

Keant1591 said:


> There is a website called saynoto1890 gives you alternative numbers for all 1890 and 1850 numbers


I am aware of this website,and have recommended it on AAM before.Unfortunately,some companies have blocked off the landline routes and make you ring one of the above at considerable expense.


----------



## Cervelo (16 May 2016)

vandriver said:


> I am aware of this website,and have recommended it on AAM before.Unfortunately,some companies have blocked off the landline routes and make you ring one of the above at considerable expense.



If I cant find the landline number, I email and tell them to phone me, works most times


----------



## mathepac (16 May 2016)

The downside of vomino is, according to their web-site, that calls that were FREE or included in you mobile package are now chargeable if you place calls through the vomino app. So you save on premium rate calls and pay for your regular calls after you exceed their  monthly limit.  Let's be careful out there.

http://vomino.ie/a/ Read carefully!


----------



## mathepac (16 May 2016)

In order to clarify the offer for non-subscribers, I sent the following email this evening:

_""If you are NOT a Vomino subscriber, you can use the Vomino app to :

call LoCall 1890 and 1850 for FREE (When you are in Ireland or in foreigner country)
call Vomino landlines numbers for FREE (unlimited)
call any Ireland landline for FREE for 30 minutes per month then 2 cents per minute
call any Ireland and E.U countries mobile at 9 cents per minutes"

The above quote is from your web-site. 

If I use your app to make mobile calls does this mean that I pay for them even if they are already included in my deal with my network provider?

If I install your app, can I dial numbers as before or must I always use your app?

If I use your app to dial 1890, 1850 numbers, will I automatically be billed for land-line calls if I use in excess of 30 mins monthly using your app to do this?

If I have a WiFi data-allowance from my network provider, will  using your app alter my allowance or my charges? How will it know about my allowances or charges?"_


----------



## Leo (17 May 2016)

If you have free calls in your current plan, why would you then use an app to make a call and incur a charge? Just skip the app and use your free minutes.


----------



## vandriver (17 May 2016)

Some people overcomplicate something that is quite simple.
I was on to Greyhound for 20 minutes yesterday and it cost zero instead of 7 euros.
(As an aside,they still don't know the charges after July 1st)


----------



## postman pat (17 May 2016)

most companies in Ireland have a number to phone them from outside Ireland, this is a landline number ie 01,  021 etc. use this number when phoning from inside Ireland as well and it will be in your mobile minutes package.
ironically lowcall numbers are high cost numbers!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 May 2016)

mathepac said:


> In order to clarify the offer for non-subscribers, I sent the following email this evening:
> 
> _""If you are NOT a Vomino subscriber, you can use the Vomino app to :
> 
> ...



Sorry but I'm a little confused as usual, I'm really only interested in the 1890 calls so just wondering about their reply to the e-mail?




Leo said:


> If you have free calls in your current plan, why would you then use an app to make a call and incur a charge? Just skip the app and use your free minutes.



But if the free minutes don't include 1890 numbers then the app is a good idea?


----------



## mathepac (29 May 2016)

No real answer, just copy and paste from their badly worded web-site.


----------



## Leo (30 May 2016)

Sue Ellen said:


> But if the free minutes don't include 1890 numbers then the app is a good idea?



Yeah, I wasn't all that clear. I was referring to just using the app for premium calls, and not ones that are part of the rental package.


----------

